# Website for online property measurements



## BallzeeOne (Jun 11, 2014)

I saw a thread, but cant remember which one ~ of a website that you can estimate square footage of a plowable area using a Ariel picture and plotted points on the picture. The website can digitally measure the area. It was pretty cool. Google isnt helping very much...

Does anyone remember what the site was called?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

www.findlotsize.com


----------



## BallzeeOne (Jun 11, 2014)

http://www.daftlogic.com/projects-google-maps-area-calculator-tool.htm

Found it!!!


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

John_DeereGreen;1821277 said:


> www.findlotsize.com


I think this one is the best.


----------



## BallzeeOne (Jun 11, 2014)

Cool beans!!


----------



## Cover Guy (Sep 30, 2009)

Google earth


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

BallzeeOne;1821279 said:


> http://www.daftlogic.com/projects-google-maps-area-calculator-tool.htm
> 
> Found it!!!


I'm liking this one a lot...


----------

